

The 5 Million most-popular Wikipedia articles - co_pl_te
http://salavon.com/work/tmi/

======
anigbrowl
Nice display, but I'm having a hard time seeing any utility in this. top 5000
maybe, but even a cursory examination makes it clear that getting into the top
5m barely breaks the notability threshold.

